# Mavic Cosmic Carbone SL 2012



## dudigrinfeld (Aug 18, 2010)

Anyone know about this set of wheels. Anyone ride them and can share some information. I know they weight 1740 gram and Mavic improved the hub and the wind flow of the carbon flange. Happy to get more info.
Thanks


----------



## JosephTroppo (Mar 13, 2012)

Just the usual. Great wheels for their price. Build on a mavic aluminum rim with a carbon cap on top. That is the reason they are rather heavy. 
Have ridden some miles on the 2012 version of a friend of mine, great wheels, no noticeable difference as to the 2010/2011 types.


----------



## dudigrinfeld (Aug 18, 2010)

I get a pair in 2 days I got them in excellent price relatively as I got them on eBay action from Germany as my self live in London.


----------



## Skeletor (Sep 21, 2005)

Very heavy but very durable and will roll well on the flats/rolling terrain. The weight might not bother you depending on what wheels you have now. They would be too heavy for my taste but I have several carbon tubular wheels so it's hard to ride heavy hoops after you get used to those....

They are well made though.


----------



## dudigrinfeld (Aug 18, 2010)

Skeletor said:


> Very heavy but very durable and will roll well on the flats/rolling terrain. The weight might not bother you depending on what wheels you have now. They would be too heavy for my taste but I have several carbon tubular wheels so it's hard to ride heavy hoops after you get used to those....
> 
> They are well made though.


I have light pair, I have 404 tubular and that much lighter, I know but I wanted an heavier quality set of wheels where I can use more to flat and descending, also not discourage me to go to hills like 10-15 percent gradient and to push hard with this hoops. I want to experience it and also to experience how they roll down and hold their speed on flats


----------



## NYC_CAAD (May 4, 2011)

I've been looking for 52mm Mavic Cosmic Carbone SL 2012 rims only. Would any Mavic members know where i can find Mavic SL rims only?


----------



## eekase (Nov 10, 2009)

Recieved this email this morning....
~$950 for a set.....model year 2012.
Mavic Cosmic Carbone SL Clincher Wheelset - Nytro Multisport


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

I have a set, and they are great for flat to rolling terrain. They feel very fast and I've used them on lots of bad roads and they have held up really well. I actually bought the MP3 Mavic insurance with mine, but ended up never using it as the wheels are still perfect 2 years later.


----------



## dudigrinfeld (Aug 18, 2010)

So I got today my Cosmic SL and I went to first ride. Don't know what to say beside they felt heavy comparing my Zipp 404 tubular when I mounted them on my bike but when I went out with them, they were fast, faster as I thought and hope they will be. In fact I did my best result with them, I was much faster on the same route than with my 404. I went two circles under the 8 minutes while I never succeeded to go below the 8 minutes when any wheelset I had. What does it say about the Zipp which weight about 500gr less with Conti tubs? Does it make sense? Do I need to let go of the Zipp or send hem to Zipp for inspection and service maybe..,? Its true I didn't went any hills yet with the CC SL but I have the feeling that I'll do Richmond Park with quite A hilly terrain faster with them as well. 

Here some pictures:


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

People often discount momentum. But I actually find for sustained effort, a heavier wheel can hold speed better as it builds up momentum. Your Zipps would probably feel better on steeper terrain where the weight would make a bigger difference.


----------



## Juzzy004 (Mar 8, 2012)

I too, have discovered that the best place to get the best price on these wheels is eBay, Germany. I'm waiting with baited breath for them to arrive and can't wait to test them out.
Mine are a little different to yours, Dudigrinfeld. I've bought the 2012 SLE version, which incorporates the Exalith finish on the rim, giving a full carbon look. They also came with Yksion Griplink tyres, which I'm hoping handle as well as my Michelin Pro Race 3's. Total weight of this set - 1755gms.


----------



## dudigrinfeld (Aug 18, 2010)

Juzzy004 said:


> I too, have discovered that the best place to get the best price on these wheels is eBay, Germany. I'm waiting with baited breath for them to arrive and can't wait to test them out.
> Mine are a little different to yours, Dudigrinfeld. I've bought the 2012 SLE version, which incorporates the Exalith finish on the rim, giving a full carbon look. They also came with Yksion Griplink tyres, which I'm hoping handle as well as my Michelin Pro Race 3's. Total weight of this set - 1755gms.


Yes the SLE are cool, can you post pictures?


----------



## Juzzy004 (Mar 8, 2012)

dudigrinfeld said:


> Yes the SLE are cool, can you post pictures?


Of course! Will be uploading a few pics of the build during the next 2 weeks too. Will have to post a few more comments before I can create my own thread... Watch this space!


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

dudigrinfeld said:


> ... I went two circles under the 8 minutes while I never succeeded to go below the 8 minutes when any wheelset I had. What does it say about the Zipp which weight about 500gr less with Conti tubs? Does it make sense? Do I need to let go of the Zipp or send hem to Zipp for inspection and service maybe..,....


It means you had a good day, and it goes to show the fact that wheel weight is -way- over rated. A few hundred grams on a wheelset, you might feel it a bit when swaying your bike side to side underneath you, but it's not going to make much if any difference in your riding speed.
Websites like analytical cycling have some good calculators that show that weight makes very little difference in speed.


----------



## dudigrinfeld (Aug 18, 2010)

gibson00 said:


> It means you had a good day, and it goes to show the fact that wheel weight is -way- over rated. A few hundred grams on a wheelset, you might feel it a bit when swaying your bike side to side underneath you, but it's not going to make much if any difference in your riding speed.
> Websites like analytical cycling have some good calculators that show that weight makes very little difference in speed.


I think if anything a bit weight can add to speed when it's flat terrain. I like the why the Cosmic SL roles and they fast but I'm sure they quite heavy for up hill and you could feel difference between them and zipp 404 tubular when you climb. I have checked it already. Btw I also managed to go with the zipp under the 8 minutes and even under what I did with the Cosmic SL so I guess I had few good days... Maybe eventually I'm becoming better and stronger.


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

dudigrinfeld said:


> I think if anything a bit weight can add to speed when it's flat terrain. I like the why the Cosmic SL roles and they fast but I'm sure they quite heavy for up hill and you could feel difference between them and zipp 404 tubular when you climb. I have checked it already. Btw I also managed to go with the zipp under the 8 minutes and even under what I did with the Cosmic SL so I guess I had few good days... Maybe eventually I'm becoming better and stronger.


When you say heavier wheels roll faster on flat terrain, you are speaking of the flywheel effect. I believe it has been shown many times over that it doesn't apply to cycling wheels. If it did, every pro rider, when doing a TT, would load their rims with lead. 

I totally agree that a light wheelset changes how a bike feels -underneath- you, but if you get yourself a power meter and do some controlled tests, I think you'll notice very little speed difference between the two wheels for a given power output, even on the hills.

Not bashing either wheelset. I happen to be a huge fan of the Carbone line, both the clinchers like yours, and the full carbon pro tubular model. In fact, I just bought another set of the pro tubulars off ebay.

Zipps are great too, just a lot more fragile than carbones.

Cheers


----------



## dudigrinfeld (Aug 18, 2010)

Which one did you buy? Also regarding Zipp 404 I know they are very strong wheel, the full carbon one, isn't it?


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

dudigrinfeld said:


> Which one did you buy? Also regarding Zipp 404 I know they are very strong wheel, the full carbon one, isn't it?


Mavic Cosmic Carbone Pro SSC tubular wheelset | eBay

Thefull carbon zipps are nice, I've owned them before. But I've seen -many- broken 404 and 808 wheels. I've never seen a broken carbone. Completely different wheels though.


----------

